# Good Information/Training Books?



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

We are getting a puppy in about three weeks!! Yay 
So I know I can find a ton of information on here, but I need some book recommendations.
I love books 
I am looking for different types of books-A book about GSD puppies and training for kids ands training books for adults.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh-My kids are a variety of ages. Something my 11 year old can read on his own would be great. Books I can read to the others would also be great. They all love pictures.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I like Team Dog by Mike Ritland It has some specific training things but I think it offers a nice big picture of working with the protection breeds.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A lot of "Pro's" recommend the "Monks of new Skete" book. I find myself going towards towards the "KMODT."

The fact that with the "KMODT" you can have a dog that can be off leash trained in 13 weeks tells me "all" I need to know. 

I'm pretty good (not a Pro) but I can't give a "timeline" with my "grab bag" approach to dog training.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> A lot of "Pro's" recommend the "Monks of new Skete" book. I find myself going towards towards the "KMODT."
> 
> The fact that with the "KMODT" you can have a dog that can be off leash trained in 13 weeks tells me "all" I need to know.
> 
> I'm pretty good (not a Pro) but I can't give a "timeline" with my "grab bag" approach to dog training.


I am not a pro but I highly recommend, The Monks of New Skeet books.
The Art of Raising a Puppy 
and
How to be Your Dogs Best Friend
You can buy them new or used on Amazon.
Good luck.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

McDowell Lyon's "The Dog In Action" was introduced to me by my trainer and has given me a much better understanding on dogs in general. An oldie but a goodie!!!


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

Perfect Puppy in 7 Days by Dr. Sophia Yin or any videos by Michael Ellis!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not recommend the Monks of New Skete books. 

I do like books by Patricia McConnell -- 
*About the Author*

Patricia McConnell, Ph.D., CAAB is an Ethologist and Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist who has consulted with cat and dog lovers for over twenty years. She combines a thorough understanding of the science of behavior with years of practical, applied experience. Her nationally syndicated radio show, Calling All Pets, played in over 110 cities for fourteen years. She is the behavior columnist for The Bark magazine ( the New Yorker of Dog Magazines ) and a Consulting Editor for the Journal of Comparative Psychology. She is Adjunct Associate Professor in Zoology at the University of Wisconsin-Madison, teaching "The Biology and Philosophy of Human/Animal Relationships." Dr. McConnell is a much sought after speaker and seminar presenter, speaking to training organizations, veterinary conferences, academic meetings and animal shelters around the world about dog and cat behavior, and on science-based and humane solutions to serious behavioral problems. She is the author of ten books on training and behavioral problems, as well as the critically acclaimed books The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs, For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend and Tales of Two Species.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> A lot of "Pro's" recommend the "Monks of new Skete" book. I find myself going towards towards the "KMODT."
> 
> The fact that with the "KMODT" you can have a dog that can be off leash trained in 13 weeks tells me "all" I need to know.
> 
> I'm pretty good (not a Pro) but I can't give a "timeline" with my "grab bag" approach to dog training.



What is KMODT? Is that part of the "Monks..." books or another book altogether?


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

I will look the author's books up! 




carmspack said:


> I would not recommend the Monks of New Skete books.
> 
> I do like books by Patricia McConnell --
> *About the Author*
> ...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rolisaac said:


> What is KMODT? Is that part of the "Monks..." books or another book altogether?


 Ops sorry "Pro" speak. 

Nothing to do with "Monks of New Skeet" I have not read that one myself but "Pro's" on here that understand how I think recommended it to me.

The "KMODT" I stumbled unto by accident when searching for off leash training:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/577802-koehler-method-dog-training.html

I read the site and was "seriously confused" as I was only looking for "techniques" but I "stumbled" unto a "system??"

So I asked questions! My take away from "KMODT"* "the dog learns to make good choices!" *You can have a fully off leash trained dog in 13 to 16 weeks. I can't make that claim myself ... that was all "I" needed to know!

I bought "that" book still reading it!


----------

